# Any shotgun experts here



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I bought a brand new remington 887 bone collector turkey gun. I took the back ghost ring off because I am used to the old traditional front sight. My gun shoots at least a foot low at 30 yards. I even took it back to where I bought it and they shot the gun with the same results. Would taking that back ghost ring off make the gun shoot that low or is it a factory defect?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I would think it would be caused by taking the rear ghost ring off if it's raised at all off the receiver. being flush with the receiver vs being slightly raised would put your POI lower as you would aim the muzzle down slightly to align the sights. (if my brain is working correctly today)


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Sounds like a stock issue or the front sight may be*

too high. 

Assuming that you have a 30" barrel means your front sight is .07 feet too high, which is 3/4 -7/8" too high.

Your best bet might be to adjust your stock so that your cheek sits higher, which a gunsmith can do fairly quickly.

Turkey hunters tend to grind their head down onto the stock like they are going to shoot an iron site rifle which can change the shot locations as well.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

It is shooting right... With the rear sight on the gun your aim point in the rear was set higher, once it was taken off you have to raise the rear of the gun in order to line up the front sight. Try it and see if that is what is happening...
Good luck


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

The simple solution is, replace the ghost ring rear sight. A ghost ring is very simple to adapt to, and way more precise than just holding a bead out there. Have some fun, shoot a box of ammunition thru it with the ghost ring,and you'll wonder how you ever got along without it!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. I have had several prominant people in the gun world tell me that I have a defective gun and others tell me it is the ghost ring. I bought the gun at a well known gun dealer and they shot the gun and even suspect that there is a defect. I cannot find my ghost ring and will order a new one and try that first. One gunsmith told me that my threads that the choke tube screws into are defective. He said it happens all the time with remingtons.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*hold*

Lesson to the guy about you line of sight on the barrel, this is 95% chance what is you problem. I have worked on and have a few Rem. and have never seen the threads defective on one, have seen some with operator problem. I have had to adjust some stocks for some people, after I show them what was wrong. I had to show a lot of students in the admy. how to hold a shotgun so they would not shoot over the target. just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I had a plain barrel Remington 1100 with a full choke back in the 1980s that shot low. The gunsmith bent the barrel up about 8-10 inches from the end. Made it shoot where it looked and didn't affect the patterns.

Joraca


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

If you dont like the ghost ring site's try finding a rib riser for the chamber end of the barrel,it with force you to lower the back of the gun to see the bead,thus raising your POI.

One ? for ya,how tall is your front site?........picture maybe?.....


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Im with drifter, like I previously made mention concerning replacing the rear ghost ring sight. I would imagine that if it came with a ghostring rear, it corresponingly would have a high front post sight?. If indeed it did, there is the problem. With the shooters head snugged down on the stock, holding the top of the post on the target, would be like shooting a damned mortar, way high.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I will let yall know what the verdict is. I have taken the ghost ring off of shotguns before and they still shoot perfectly. This one shoots over a foot low at 30 yds. Maybe this particular ghost ring was made to be permantly mounted on the gun. I know some can be taken off and it does not change the trajectory. 
Thanks again.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is the verdict-------The gun store manager was in touch with the remington specialists today and they said it was a defective gun. I've been shooting shot guns for over 45 years and I knew something was not right. I have to go through the entire "sending the gun back" process now. (not to mention it cost me a turkey)


----------

